

Is Y Combinator biased towards young founders? - jsanroman

A recent post by HBR addressed the biased towards young founders in the SV but according to their &quot;quick and dirty&quot; research: 
22% of billion USD SV founders were 20-24 at age of founding. 
19% 25-29; 
22% 30-34, 
35% older than 35
2% younger than 20
======
argonaut
The better (and more accurate) correlation to examine is: are young founders
biased towards YC? I am willing to bet that the majority of applications to YC
are from young founders. This is reflected in the people who get accepted.

Not to mention I'm surprised you thought you'd ever be able to get a clear
answer to such a loaded question on HN.

~~~
jsanroman
That's actually a very good point. Also, what is a young founder? Under 25,
under 35?

This is the article I was talking about: [http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/04/how-
old-are-silicon-valleys-top...](http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/04/how-old-are-
silicon-valleys-top-founders-heres-the-data/)

